# A few ongoing issues - Chat Link and Security Token



## GB (Oct 3, 2008)

We just wanted to let you guys know that we have not forgotten about these issues.

We are still looking into a way to get the chat link back. There is an incompatibility issue with the chat link and the newest software. Once we can figure out a way around that then we will get that back for you.

We know that some people get a message about a security token missing when they try to vote in polls. This is another issue that is known, but we do not yet have a solution that will fix it. If you do get that security token missing message please try voting again in a little while. That has worked for some members.

We will continue to work on these issues and when we do have solutions we will let you know.

The issue with the font colors should be fixed now. Janet H. was working on that yesterday and thanks to her hard work that is one thing we can scratch off the list of things to do.


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the hard work all!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you for all you do..Please take a bow
kadesma


----------



## pacanis (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes, Thanks GB!
Especially for that security token thing messing with the polls. I am all eyes on this toilet paper poll. Matters this serious need to be accounted for as accurately as possible.


----------



## GB (Oct 3, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Thank you for all you do..Please take a bow
> kadesma



Yes, i do not think many people know that we have some very hard working people behind the scenes who do not often post on the board. Janet H. has been an amazing asset to this site. She has done so much to improve this place without most people even realizing it. Thanks Janet!!!


----------



## GB (Oct 3, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Yes, Thanks GB!


Oh please so not thank me. I am just the messenger in this particular case. The thanks goes to Janet H and Andy R.


----------



## GB (Oct 3, 2008)

Here is a little bit that might help with the polls...



			
				Janet H. said:
			
		

> One hint about the polls until we can get this fixed...
> 
> You should be able to vote on a poll from the thread that it was originally posted to. The problem seems to be when you try to vote directly from the feed on the portal page you get the error message.


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you GB, Kitchenelf, Alix, AnryR and Janet H. Alos anyone else behind the curtain that I don't know about. This site ai a joy and the bumps in the road minor compared to the posatives.

AC

I don't know if this helps anyone or not. I tried to upload pix four at at ime and got the security token error. One at a time, no error.

AC


----------



## miniman (Oct 3, 2008)

the site runs so smoothly - thanks to all the behind the scenes techies and to the mods and, as an administrator myself, GBs role is probably the most thankless but a great job is done.

THANK YOU TO ALL.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for everything you do, to everyone.


----------

